# BIFSC 2021 No confirmation mail



## Woodie1972 (Jan 15, 2021)

Has anyone else sent their submission and received a confirmation e-mail from BIFSC? Normally I get an e-mail that they received the file, but now it's total radio silence. Wetransfer says the files are sent, but I'm in doubt if I have to do it again...


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 15, 2021)

Never mind, as we speak I received confirmation... fingers crossed!


----------



## Illico (Jan 15, 2021)

On the finish line!! Good luck.


----------

